# where can I buy rock wool and pots?



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Hydroponics stores typically.
Here is one. Just search for what you need. Not to expnsive really.

http://www.77hydro.com/


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

here's another one.

http://www.paradigmgardens.com/


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

millphoto said:


> I think it would increase the value of the plants quite a bit if they could be sold as potted?


To people on here, no. To random newbies at a LFS, probably.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

are you growing your plants underwater? the principal reason that the nurseries that produce aquarium plants use rock wool and net pots is because they grow most of their plants emersed. such plants do not have the support of water around them, so they need extra support to stay upright.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought some hairgrass potted and had the hardest time getting them separate and getting the rockwool out. I'd much prefer normal soil grown stuff.


----------

